# early season muskies



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Early season musky fishing is the best time to fish especially near central Minnesota. It is the best time of the year to use topwater for sure. I have had the best luck catching muskies on topwater BASS LURES in about 4 to 8 feet of water. Last year i had 3 muskies snap my line in 4 or 5 casts while i was bass fishing. I was using 3 different slop frogs for each one! My advice, use bass slop frogs or even musky frogs and you are sure to get some action.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My buddy Madison is back in MN hitting the muskies hard this weekend with the full moon going. I've heard it's been pretty good as of late.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

ya they have been really good lately. i recently went up to northern minnesota for a tournament and we saw about 15 muskies in 2 days. They were mainly in the reeds following topwater spinners and in the deeper weed beds they were following topwater jerkbaits.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I fished about 5 hours today for muskies and never even raised one! This is on a body of water that, according to the DNR and my history, has a ton of muskies in it. Are they more nocturnal with the full moon?? First time I've ever been shut out on this lake.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Full moon fever man, you should be seeing fish. OR at least thats what musky hunter mag tells me all the time. :lol: :lol:

ANyways keep trying, morning and nights may be your best bet if you cant fish all day.. My rule of thumb is that 4 days before and 4 days after the full moon are usually good times..


----------

